# Δικάζεται ο πρώην πρόεδρος της Vinci



## Costas (Mar 27, 2010)

...γιατί τα μαγείρεψε όλα έτσι (προχώρησε το 2004 σε πλήρη αντικατάσταση της επιτροπής μισθοδοσίας της εταιρείας) ώστε να παίρνει ετήσια σύνταξη 2,1 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, συν τα 12,8 εκατομμύρια της αποζημίωσης (για ποια "ζημιά", άραγε; ). Από το tvxs. Προτεινόμενη ποινή για τον διαμένοντα πλέον στη Γενεύη 70άρη; Δύο χρόνια με αναστολή και 375.000 ευρώ (η ανώτατη προβλεπόμενη ποινή) . Πώς να μη νοσταλγούν κάποιοι τον Στάλιν;

Επισημαίνω ότι η Vinci είναι η εταιρεία που κατασκεύασε τη Γέφυρα Ρίου-Αντιρρίου, αυτή που κοστίζει σ' ένα 50άρι πούλμαν 59,90 ευρώ η μία διέλευση. (Όχι 60,00 αλλά 59,90: ούτε παπούτσια να πουλάγανε!)


----------

